# Think my 922 died today



## eclipsetrb

After less then a year of service I think my 922 died last night, woke up black screen and fp lights off but fan is going at 100%, FP reset button non responsive. Unplug and plug back in goes through boot up screens get picture for about 5 minutes goes back to non responsive,black screen fan 100%. did this a couple of times even poped out the ota module same results noticed area around the ota module warm, not hot while rest of unit is room temp. Gonna leave it unplugged while going to work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## 356B

Call Dish and get another unit, they will offer next day. Or, wait and get the Hopper, or get the 922 for now and order a Hopper later. Your 922 is most likely toast.


----------



## ZBoomer

Yeah, if it fails to boot after unplugging for a while, it's likely toast. They'll send you a replacement, but when mine died recently they didn't offer me next day, sent it 2nd day air.

I put in the request Sunday, shipped Monday, I got it Wednesday. (And I have Dish support plan.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sounds like what happened to mine a few months back... Never knew what "blew" inside it, but definitely was a permanent failure and had to get a replacement for it.


----------



## umbertob

It's toast, exactly like mine was about a month ago, sorry. When you call Tech Support, if it's connected to a surge protector or power strip they will ask you to connect it directly to a wall outlet first... Waste of time if you ask me, but they want to make sure it's not a power supply issue before authorizing a replacement to be sent. They never told me what it could be, but I suspect a bad motherboard? Anyway, mine shipped 2nd Day Air as well, and it was over a weekend. An excruciatingly long wait without any TV. I missed The Walking Dead premier, had to go watch it on the wife's TV in the bedroom, how sad... :lol:

The included instructions to perform the switcheroo are pretty good actually. You get to keep your existing remote, and if you remembered to backup your receiver's configuration on it recently, setting up the replacement unit with your existing, customized channel lists and Dish passes should be relatively painless, although a few bits and pieces here and there will probably get lost in translation, if your experience is anything like mine. And of course, whatever recordings you had on the hard drive of the dead receiver are gone for good. :nono: Those you had transferred onto an external HDD, if you had one connected, are safe. Just plug it into the USB port and, after a few hours of laboring, downloading and updating, the recordings will pop up again.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> Call Dish and get another unit, they will offer next day. Or, wait and get the Hopper, or get the 922 for now and order a Hopper later. Your 922 is most likely toast.


don't hold your breath for the h2k - today they spooled two beta what replaced last production FW S2.02 what been send quickly as replacement for S2.01 same day when it came ... mess


----------



## 356B

ZBoomer said:


> Yeah, if it fails to boot after unplugging for a while, it's likely toast. They'll send you a replacement, but when mine died recently they didn't offer me next day, sent it 2nd day air.
> 
> I put in the request Sunday, shipped Monday, I got it Wednesday. (And I have Dish support plan.)


I played the long time customer and victim of the 922 debacle card.....and got next day. 
At first they wanted 15 bucks for regular shipping, then $35.00 for next day, after a short negotiation....next day free, I may have got lucky.


----------



## eclipsetrb

Plugged it in when I got home from work, it worked for about an hour and died. I think its a heat issue maybe compound between a heat sink drying out and not transferring heat or something like that. So the unit goes into a save my ass mode cuts power to everything but the fan and fan goes to 100%.

Anyways hit up dish on the chat line, even though I put in to speak to technical assistance of course the first guy you talk to is a regular customer service rep who tried to sell me on the $6 maintenance plan. I explained to him the unit was only 9 months old and should be covered under warranty so he transferred me to "advanced tech support" aka tech support. Told the guy I had tried the standard reset tests and he said they were going to send me a unit. $15 shipping is fair so I agreed to pay it and time wise I have another receiver so I just switched the locations out since this is my primary. No tv upstairs isn't going to kill me.


----------



## Mustang Dave

umbertob said:


> It's toast, exactly like mine was about a month ago, sorry. When you call Tech Support, if it's connected to a surge protector or power strip they will ask you to connect it directly to a wall outlet first... Waste of time if you ask me.......


Funny, or not so funny, I just got asked to do the same thing and am having the same issue as the OP. I was pretty sure already it is not my expensive power conditioner that is the problem but I understand they need to go through their process.


----------



## wildnphx

That sucks mine is about a year old and looking to upgrade to the Hopper


----------



## pjazz

Just had mine replaced. Once my contracts over with I'm going back to comcast or dtv. I just don't particarly like dishes dvrs.


----------

